# My Oberon Design Kindle Paperwhite cover is for sale on ebay



## cyberbobcity (Nov 5, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I just put up my mint condition Avenue of Trees Oberon Design Kindle Paperwhite cover on eBay starting at $20. Wanting to go lighter and thinner now though I loved the case. I know the people on this board appreciate the quality covers from Oberon!

I've got a very thin suede sleeve on order from SFBags.com which I like since my kindle always is in my bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121208687132


----------

